# HSS carb drain valve



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

I really like the drain valve design on the HSS carb, with the thumb screw valve as opposed to the bolt. 

I searched for a bit to find the part number for the bowl itself which contains the drain valve or just the valve itself to modify other equipment that has a GX340 or GX390 engine (power washers, etc). 

Any help would be great. We always argue many design decisions are made because of the nature for half the year for units to sit and the same is true for many warm weather equipment as well.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Take the drain bolt in to a HW store and see what thread size/pitch it is, and see if they have a thumb screw that size. Otherwise go on McMaster and order you some....... https://www.mcmaster.com/#fastening-joining/=15ozjwr


----------



## Bjowett (Dec 6, 2016)

Stock part number can be found here.

Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site

This should be the screw, but it needs to be verified.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

It's hard to tell if that picture is it or not. I'll try to take a picture of the one on my unit so it's clear the one I am looking for. It's not just a thumb screw but a thumb valve. The picture will help


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Honda-16100-ZE2-J41-Carburetor-Be70G-A/dp/images/B00AJTYNCS

You'll see the brass screw and the manifold that has the outlet in it. Both those pieces are screwed into the carb bowl. This is where a normal drain bolt would attach. I'm looking to duplicate this setup with the screw and manifold to easily drain other engines via a hose into a tray or container. I'm having trouble finding both part numbers but thanks everyone for the help thus far.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Okay it looks like the thumb screw set is like $7 but the other piece it screws into it part of the bowl itself. I can't find a part number on just the bowl only a assembly 16015-Z1C-H61 which is around $66 I believe. It makes no sense to do the project if the project costs more than a replacement GX390 carb for a non-SB. So if anyone can find the bowl part number that would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

How often do you guys drain your Honda's carb bowl? I just did this because under load engine ran sloppy. Much better now...

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

I do it after every storm. I don't like it sitting and with the new design it's so easy why not. My pressure washer is used also infrequently so I wanted the same design to make draining easy


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

From what I can see 16015-Z1C-H61 is the bowl and gasket. Can't find it anywhere separately, but the cheapest I found is $51.94 plus shipping from partspak.com

The cheapest gasket by itself is $10.61 [+ shp] from hondapartsnation.com

OEM carb 16100-Z1C-H61 (BE48F A):
- $64.95 [+ shp] from pantanopower.com [never heard of them]
- $66.92 [+ shp] partspak.com
- $69.28 [+ shp] boats.net
- $76.48 [+ shp] hondapartsnation.com


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks jrom, great detailed info. Not sure why as most Honda ports seem proportional in price to the entire assembly they are part of but seemingly not in this case. I guess I'll keep exploring options. With the way the choke handle (or lack thereof) is on the 
16100-Z1C-H61 And how it's going to likely be jetted a bit richer for the cold weather usage as opposed for a pressure washer I guess I'm barking up the wrong tree. I'll keep my eyes posted for used units on Craigslist to harvest the bowl assembly. Thanks again everyone


----------



## Bjowett (Dec 6, 2016)

With pricing like that, Honda is obviously not interested in selling many. I'll bet one of the generators will have something that will work, for much less... I have an EM7000is that has a nice drain system on its gx390, same engine as my snow blower, I'll get some pics, and if time allows, check fitment to the blower.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Great suggestion bjowett. I was thinking the eu7000 is now fuel injected so that wouldn't work but interesting to see your findings on the em7000 you have. 

Maybe someone will be crazy enough if even possible to transplant a fuel injected eu7000 engine into their SB. Now that's an engine swap


----------

